

Glidey Cat - remixz
http://zachbruggeman.me/glidey-cat/

======
remixz
As a note: This is intended to be satirical, making fun of the many Flappy
Bird clones and their general poorly made nature. The bad game design is on
purpose! It's also to make fun of the nature of mobile games being based on
bought powerups rather than skill.

